# Epson LQ-570 printer, driver/software problem.



## JoeGons (May 5, 2006)

Hello,
I have been fighting with this problem for a long time. Eighteen months!!
I have an Epson LQ-570 ESC P2 printer that I have had connected to a Win98machine for many years. It works and so I see no reason to get rid of it. Pollution and all that! 
Epson have chosen NOT to develop XP drivers for this printer. I have not been able to find XP drivers that really work. XP has a driver included but there is lost functionality. 
Here’s the problem. 
I use a purely manual feed for the paper. (single sheet) With the 98 machine, when I select to print a multi-page document, the software would activate a pop-up window that asks you to put in the paper. The pop-up would appear before it started printing the first page and then before each subsequent page. I would put in the sheet and click OK. The printer would then start printing that page. I have all the printer properties set for manual feed on the printer and page setup for Word 2000 on the XP. Printing a single page is no problem but if the XP machine tries to print a second or more pages, there is a problem. There is no pop-up before the first page or before subsequent pages. When the first page is finished, the printer sends an “out of paper” message and when I put in another sheet, the printer starts to print before the sheet is in place and messes up the first few lines and even inserts extra blank lines. (spaces) I cannot get the XP machine to ask for paper or pause between pages. I cant get the XP machine to “wait” for the OK. 
I need the XP machine to pause between pages. I have set up the two machines on a network so that I can use the printer with the 98 machine and pass files from the XP machine. I have the original drivers on the 98 and the built in drivers setup on the XP. Connecting the printer directly to the XP did not help. It would be really great if I could print more than one page directly from the XP machine through the network. 
Any ideas? 
Joe


----------



## JoeGons (May 5, 2006)

One year later, no solution!!


----------



## Tonna Carlo (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: Epson C66 Built In Obsolecents needing EPROM*

:4-dontkno I am on my 2nd. Epson C66 the second of which has done the same thing as the last. In fact Epson conned me into buying another from them with no shipping yet they charged me shipping anyway. What happens is even though they are great printers they have a timed program that without warning will say-
(Parts inside your printer are at the end of their service life. See your printer documentation.)
We all know that if your print heads are clean, The Foam Pad inside is also clean of excess ink, The Cartriges are new, And the circuitry is dust free that their is no reason why the printer should decide to stop. When I pitched a fit to every epson person available One Guy said it needs resetting via a EPROM. Epson unfortunatly will not give you the EPROM. Only things you can do is =
1.Buy a New Printer.
2.Send this one in to a service center at my expence and be charged to get it fixed and reprogramed costing more in labor and shipping than the printer cost in the first place.
3.Slam the Epson Company on the Discovery Channel for Fraud and Deceptive practices. Oh....And File Suit.
Do any one of you guys have a Black Market EPRON available?
This is one of the greatest problems with E-Waste. John Shegerian who is now in Europe speaking to the U.N. with Arnold Schwarzenegger our Govenator here in California, Of Which My Man- Tom Shinault is the Director of Enviornmental Affairs and formally 7+ years with the Seattle EPA. Knows this problem and the conspiracy of all these E-Companies like Epson, HP, etc.
Its about time we all stood up and fought these money hungry rip-off's. Who do we know that can conteract these timed programs in the printers. We have chip setters for ink cartriges, why not printers? HELP??????


----------



## JoeGons (May 5, 2006)

I get your point. 
The thing is that my LQ-570 that is a hundred years old works just fine under Win 98. And it's cheap to run. 
"If it ain't broke, don't fix it." 
I just wish I could find a Driver that works with XP in the same way as the 98 Driver. 
What it means to me is that I have to keep the old 98 Machine going just to run the Printer. 
A real pain. 
J


----------



## Tonna Carlo (Jun 12, 2007)

Can you network between both computers so that they can talk to each other? I have a 1yr new HP Pavilion a735w with XP. Also my Dell Laptop with 98 and with the USB's they share data between themselves-Networking with one another. I have 98 Special Edition with all the bells and wistles on the Dell. With a USB docking port that you can get at any Office Max you can help your computers and printers talk. A friend has a Alps printer for doing films for kiln baking on glassware and for printing on transfers. Its 98 only but it can talk with her new XP computer via USB's. Try It and let me know how it does! Tonna


----------



## Tonna Carlo (Jun 12, 2007)

With a Epson C66 Printer, How can I get it to reprogram itself after it tells me that "Parts inside of your printer are at the end of their service life. See your printer documentation." Its clean and not plugged with ink. It needs the EPROM to reset it but Epson wont let me have it at any cost and would rather I buy a new printer. This one is the second one from them and the same thing happens. Its a Trojan like virus that ensures Epson new sales.


----------



## JoeGons (May 5, 2006)

Yes. 
I have the two on a Network and I can Print ONE page at a time. 
If I have a multipage document to print, I put it in a shared folder and use the 98 Machine to print. 
A real pain but it works. 
J


----------



## Tonna Carlo (Jun 12, 2007)

Thats a real pain for sure. I wonder why mine works??? I will check back later! Good Luck!:wave:


----------



## JoeGons (May 5, 2006)

Tonna, 
Have a look here. 
J


----------

